# Immune testing



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi

Any advice on where to go for immune testing? Is the GP the first stop or should I contact a private fertility clinic? Any ideas on how much it costs if I go private and where in Northern Ireland is best for this?

thank you


----------

